
Find a location now available on Mashape - imjosephhong
http://www.mashape.com/josephhong/find-a-location
======
voltagex_
Heh, I wonder whose geocoding API this is (ab)using. Mashape seems to
completely hide this information.

~~~
imjosephhong
This API retrieve a geocode from Google map and is working now. Please check
it out. [https://market.mashape.com/josephhong/find-a-
location](https://market.mashape.com/josephhong/find-a-location)

~~~
voltagex_
And what does Google say about that?

[https://developers.google.com/maps/terms#10-license-
restrict...](https://developers.google.com/maps/terms#10-license-restrictions)

